# Pimped Bloodborne??



## Robbinhood15 (Jul 28, 2009)

That looks nice. When did bowtech come out with that . Haha


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Love the sticker's! 

I don't care for the red cams..... But to each there own.

I'm sure the owner loves it.

To that I say GREAT Work!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

sweet looking bow!!


----------



## duder (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nicely done!*

The bloodborne looks pretty sweet. Love the label!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

We do custom labels too. Thanks. Price per quote.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

ShootingABN! said:


> Love the sticker's!
> 
> I don't care for the red cams..... But to each there own.
> 
> ...



we can anodize Red, Blue, Green, Purple, Orange, Gold, Copper, Silver, Gray, Black, and soon Pink! 

So to that I say.....to each there own.

Thanks Rick and Randy

ps we are working with some manufactures to pre-pimp there products. Crossing our fingers everybody jumps on board. Some have already!


----------



## RAO110 (May 29, 2007)

Great work, can you also process Pewter anodize as in Mathew's cams & limb pockets? Thanks.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I wish Bowtech offered the option for blue cams and strings like they do with red cams and strings. I think it would look SWEET!


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Blue*

lets make your testarossa in blue, we can. See other bows

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=979785

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=994666


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*82nd Bloodborne Sheds First Blood*

Shot this guy on September 6th in North Dakota. Spot and Stalk, shot was 47 yards. The Red Anodized accesories didn't bother him at all.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

man, randy and rick yall do some nice work on the bows and even better work on killing some nice deer, keep up all the great work, and remember, i'm not just on the prostaff to adveritise, i'm also here to help to my abilities, i'm also getting audocad 2010 so that might be able to help put designs on bows and see how they'll look before yall paint em,

Cheers, :darkbeer:epsi:
Scotty


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

Where are you guys located in minnesota?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

pimpmybow said:


> we can anodize Red, Blue, Green, Purple, Orange, Gold, Copper, Silver, Gray, Black, and soon Pink!
> 
> So to that I say.....to each there own.
> 
> ...


Sounds kwel......:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

pimpmybow said:


> Shot this guy on September 6th in North Dakota. Spot and Stalk, shot was 47 yards. The Red Anodized accesories didn't bother him at all.


Congrats! If I did the cams I'd do the mods to.....:wink:

Great animal!:darkbeer:


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

hoefj,

We are out of Ramsey, MN.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

great looking bow, hope to see the pink soon, how about some prices?


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

prices at www.pimpmybow.com


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*pimpmybow.com*

how come i saw that coming? lol,

Scotty


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Deer cant see red!
Man im thinking my omen would look evil with red cams. hmmm:tongue:


----------

